

Google-AT&T-Apple fight over Net calls draws FCC interest - sgrove
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-08-20-google-internet-calls-apple_N.htm?csp=usat.me

======
sgrove
_"Android does not support a full-featured version of Skype...Google's
explanation would seem to suggest that T-Mobile requested the block on Skype,
but the carrier says that's not the case._

And as per AT&T's comment regarding the app store, "AT&T does not manage or
approve applications for the App Store."

Those damn apps, blocking and disabling themselves!

~~~
ajross
My guess is that it's less a "ban" on Skype than a bribe.

A quick search in the market found this client: <http://sipdroid.org> \-- a
SIP client for voice calls that claims to work over 3G and EDGE. So they're
not enforcing a blanket ban on VoIP software on Android.

Instead, my guess is that Skype was enticed into offering only the "lite"
version of the client (which according to the article works only over the
existing cell call infrastructure, so you get free long distance but still pay
for call minutes) by T-Mobile via being offered a cut of the profits.

~~~
jrockway
I installed sipdroid yesterday. Routing calls over 3G is disabled (+) if you
get it from T-Mobile's market. (Fortunately, I already have unlimited calls
over the voice network due to "myFaves" and Google Voice. I just need sipdroid
for when I am in a country without reliable GSM service, like Japan. If I need
to call someone, I'm sure I can find some Wifi.)

(+) The option is grayed-out anyway. I went for a walk yesterday and sipdroid
claimed to be registered even when I was away from Wifi. So I am not 100% sure
it's actually "disabled", it just appears to be disabled.

Edit: yes, it is really disabled. However, it's a simple matter of installing
the version from Sipdroid's website to un-disable it. Wow, arbitrary
restrictions stopped me for like 30 seconds!

------
jamesbritt
Can't someone "just" write a Skype app and offer it for download? Or is there
something in Android phones that makes this impossible?

------
nwjsmith
Please, oh please FCC: make Google Voice available on the iPhone.

